# Setting suggestions - JCM900



## Quitty (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm working at practice and some gigs with a JCM900 and a matching 4X12 cab - and am having a real trouble getting it to sound decent.

Now, the gain channel is... Well...
Bad. (IMO)
So i've hooking up my HT-Dual to the input, through the clean channel - and as far as settings go i've tried pretty much everything.

Usually, treble and presence are @ zero, mids are @ one o'clock or above, bass varies between 9 o'clock and full and gain is up quarter-ways to halfway - It's fairly tight but very unarticulate, too agressive and high-middy and overall, offensive.

HT-Dual's settings are: Bass on one o'clock to full, mids between 1100 and 1300 o'clock, treble between 1000 and 1200.
On my Vox AD50VT at home, i usually run the HT with the bass rolled down, mids and highs noon-ish and bump the mids on the amp itself - i'm looking for a versatile high-gain sound - think Opeth.
Any advice? I can't hit a sweetspot with that thing.


----------



## Quitty (Aug 21, 2011)

Nothing?
C'mon!

Bumping for a noob in need.


----------



## Inazone (Aug 23, 2011)

What kind of tone are you trying to get? I like the sound of a JCM900 for some types of music, but there are others that it just isn't suited for.


----------



## Quitty (Aug 24, 2011)

Just trying to get the clean channel to be more transparent, perhaps get a little more 'modern'. Don't use the drive channel at all.

Certain amps have known quirks to them - Mesas clean up when you drop the bass, Carvins get shrill until you raise the preamp gain, etc.
I'm looking for pointers from people who've tried 900's.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 24, 2011)

I haven't played one for a looooong time, but they need to reach a certain volume to sound good like most marshalls, master volume or not.
I used to scoop it like hell because I was a teenager hooked on AJFA back then.


----------



## EOT (Aug 25, 2011)

On mine I usually run it on the drive channel with the-
pres at 3
bass between 7 and 10
mids dimed
treble off to 3
gain at 20!
and I boost the hell out it.
And it needs quite a bit of volume to sound best. Quite a bit!

These aren't clock numbers btw. And I'm more into the extreme side of things so you may or may not like these settings. I eventually got a Mesa Triple Rec and quit messing around with the Marshall so much. But I still play it once in a while cuz I like the cleans on it.


----------

